# Knick vs Cavs Game Thread: 12/19/07



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Knicks:*


> Coach Isiah Thomas finally unloaded. After his team collapsed midway through the third quarter and suffered a 119-92 loss to the Indiana Pacers on Monday, Thomas stepped up to the microphone and blasted the players. Not even a week ago, Thomas was lecturing about staying positive. "I mean, as a coach, you bring certain things to the table," he said.


*Cavs:*


> The last time the Cavaliers faced the New York Knicks, LeBron James had one of his most productive games of his career. James fired in 45 points and added seven rebounds in the Cavs' 110-106 victory at Quicken Loans Arena on Nov. 2. The two teams get together again on Wednesday at Madison Square Garden. James' points total in the last meeting was the eighth highest in his career, the most ever by a Cavaliers player against the Knicks and his 18th career game of 40 or more points.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

And it's a beat down! By the Knicks! They're shooting better than ._630_ from the field.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Cavs making a run though. 78-60 as LeBron heats up.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Knicks having a bit of a mental lapse now. Some bad shots and weak defense. Q may have pulled his hamstring too.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Ouch, it was his ankle, not hamstring.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Lee was the hot man in the first half, but I don't think he's taken a single shot in the third.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Jeffries with the putback dunk!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Varejao flopped. They need to expand the no-charge zone.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Jeffries airballed a FT...


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

And then swatted Varejao from behind.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

87-70 Knicks after three!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Lee and one!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Nate with the steal and the slam!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

90-72 as the Cavs call time out.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Nate tried to block Varejao head on... fouls him and one instead. 

But that steal and slam was sooo pretty


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Hughes carries without getting called for it, fouled by Crawford on the break.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

9:24 left. Knicks up 19, but Varejao at the line for two


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Aw, Knicks only shooting .598 from the field... Up 21, Cavs call time.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Nate picks up some dumb fouls. LeBron gets the and one.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Poop, every win dims our chances of getting a high draft pick lol.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

18 point lead with five minutes left. Cavs are bombing away from three, but not hitting all that much. Crunch time!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Still up 18 with 2:31 left. It's a countdown now.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It's garbage time now. For the game, the Knicks are shooting .569 from the field.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

108-90 final score. Impressive, energized game by the Knicks.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Six Knicks in double figures, led by Lee with 22 and Crawford with 21.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

D.Lee is just amazing.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Makes you wonder why he's only getting 25 minutes per...


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*What made the drastic change in this Knick Team???*


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

They had energy tonight, for starters.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

The Cavs played like a JV-9 team.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

If that. They were truly lousy tonight.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

the knicks match up very well against the cavs , it took LBJ scoring nearly 50 points to beat them on opening night , and this time he was merely good and the cavs got killed ...also the knicks may have finally played motivated seeing all that happened in between the pacer and cavalier games , 

Zeke calling them out hard.

Zeke basically giving them a 2 week window to get better or he would make changes.

a couple of dozen people (morons really) picketing their head coach mostly because of the knicks substandard play.


----------

